# Anyone started Highelves



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I've returned to the pointy ears as they were my first army 16 years ago. Well chuffed with the new army book so just need to start building the models to get some game time in. Anyone else


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I was tempted, but opted for Wood Elves instead. Probably would have gone the other way if High Elves had received new core troops.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi yes I have just started a High Elf Army.. have only just started to learn to paint as well.. 

I started with the High Elf Mage and Stead and then brought some spearman, and then went totally mad and brought the £50 box set.. lots and lots of painting... i hope to also get some game time in to ..


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm in. I'm currently part of Hespithe's event and I'm making slow progress.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I started high elfs 4 years ago with a 2000 point army and started again with the new release of the book and now i have 4000 point army which consists of.
2 dragons, chariot, 4 bolt throwers, Tyrion, Teclis, Caradryan, Korhil, 8 shadow warriors, 40 archers, and 15 silver helms.Archmage, mage x3, 20 spearmen x2, 15 phoenix guard, 15 white lions of chace, lion chariot


----------

